# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Evidenca e Notave v1.0

## esatiu

Pershendetje.
Ktu kam krijuar programin i cili mban Evidencen e Notave shkollore



Programin mund ta zbritni ketu

Jepni komentin tuaj dhe vlersojeni

----------

